# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  dte 2007 8 - 11 Νοεμβρίου

## petzi

Μετά από συνεννοήσεις του ΔΣ του Σωματείου του AWMN με τους Διοργανωτές της φετινής έκθεσης dte 2007 αποφασίστηκε η συμμετοχή του AWMN. Από τους διοργανωτές μας παραχωρείται χώρος έκτασης 25 τ.μ. o οποίος θα βρίσκεται δίπλα στο περίπτερο του HELLUG. 
Η έκθεση θα πραγματοποιηθεί από 8 έως 11 Νοεμβρίου στο EXPO ATHENS, στον ίδιο χώρο όπως και πέρυσι, στην Ανθούσα.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την έκθεση στο http://www.dte.gr/

Για τη συμμετοχή μας στην έκθεση θα απαιτηθεί υλικό και εργασία από όλους.

Στο παρόν post θα καταγραφεί η εθελοντική συμμετοχή όσων θέλουν να βοηθήσουν και να συμβάλλουν στην επιτυχή παρουσία του AWMN στην έκθεση θέματος.

*1. Κόμβος στην έκθεση - link:*
Στήσιμο-Βοήθεια: NetTraptor, Ad-hoc, donalt
Υλικό:
-Ταρατσόκουτο ---> σύλλογος
Καλώδια -------> katsarosm
panel ---> mojiro
utp καλώδιο ----> σύλλογος
switches ----> σύλλογος
εργαλεία-βαλίτσα ---> σύλλογος
βάση - ιστός ---> σύλλογος

*2. Δίκτυο μέσα:* Στήσιμο - Βοήθεια: 
AP - switches - utp καλώδια ----> σύλλογος
panel Netgear 2.4Ghz 18db και ένα Ovislink WL-5460AP v2 + καλώδιο 2m με connectors για την σύνδεσή τους. --->JB172 


*3.Περίπτερο - Περιεχόμενο*
*Βίντεο*
Ζητούνται δημιουργικοί συν-awmnίτες να δημιουργήσουν avis με θέμα την παρουσία-εξέλιξη του δικτύου
(όλα τα videos θα παρουσιαστούν)

*Επικαιροποίηση Χάρτη του Δικτύου* - Εκτύπωση - banners
mojiro - Altair - σύλλογος
Ανανέωση περιεχομένου φυλλαδίων - socrates


*Υλικό προς επίδειξη*
Πύργος κομμάτι με if κεραίες - κόμβος δείγμα:
- πύργος 4 μέτρα ----> Nvak (θα είναι ασφαλής με κεραίες να κρέμονται πάνω του? - πως θα μεταφερθεί?)
κεραίες:
- yagi ----- σύλλογος
- feeders -- σύλλογος
- panel ---- σύλλογος
- πιάτο ----- nikpanGR 
- omni / sector --- KYROS
- κόμβος (ταρατσόκουτο) ---- σύλλογος 
- κάρτες wifi -- σύλλογος
- connnectors -- ?
- καλώδια ------ ?

*Επίπλωση - PCs*
PC για παρουσίαση ---- badge 
Οθόνη + mouse + keyboard ---- σύλλογος
projector/οθόνη ----- σύλλογος
δέυτερο pc --------- petzi

Τραπέζι ----- σύλλογος
Καρέκλες ---- σύλλογος
_Αν έχει κανείς προβολείς ή άλλες ιδέες για την διακόσμηση του περιπτέρου (χωρίς χρήματα)....._

*4. Μεταφορά υλικού - Στήσιμο*
_Σύντομα θα γνωρίζουμε πότε θα στήσουμε το περίπτερό μας. Θα χρειαστεί αυτοκίνητο για τη μεταφορά των πραγμάτων που θα έιναι στο σύλλογο. Διατίθεται κανείς (απογευματινές ώρες)?
Επιπλέον, ό,τι υλικό είναι να δωθεί για την έκθεση θα πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στην έδρα του Συλλόγου σήμερα 30-10-07 ωστε να είναι συγκεντρωμένο. Μην ξεχάσετε αυτοκόλλητα στο υλικό σας. Ο καθένας αναλαμβάνει ό,τι προσφέρει, να το μεταφέρει στην έκθεση._
Η μεταφορά του υλικού θα γίνει σήμερα 7-11-07 στις 18:30-19:00 από τα γραφεία του Συλλόγου καθώς και το στήσιμο. 

*5. Παρουσία στην Έκθεση:*
Η έκθεση θα διαρκέσει 4 ημέρες και, κυρίως τα πρωινά της Πέμπτης και της Παρασκευής, θα χρειάζεται να βρίσκεται κάποιος στο περίπτερο.Τα μοντέλα του περιπτέρου είμαστε εμείς!

Πέμπτη πρωΐ : petzi - neuro
Πέμπτη απόγευμα - βράδυ: ?
Παρασκευή πρωΐ : neuro
Παρασκευή απόγευμα - βράδυ : ?
Σάββατο πρωΐ: ?
Σάββατο απόγευμα - βράδυ : ?
Κυριακή πρωΐ : ?
Κυριακή απόγευμα - βράδυ - Εκτελούνται μεταφορές : ?


Οποιεσδήποτε υλοποιησιμες προτάσεις θα γίνονται δεκτές.

----------


## JB172

Υλικό για εσωτερική χρήση:
Διαθέτω ένα panel Netgear 2.4Ghz 18db και ένα Ovislink WL-5460AP v2 + καλώδιο 2m με connectors για την σύνδεσή τους.

----------


## badge

Για όσους επιθυμούν να συνδράμουν με φωτογραφικό υλικό το οποίο θα χρησιμοποιηθεί προκειμένου να δημιουργηθεί ένα φρέσκο video, αντίστοιχο με αυτό εδώ, το οποίο θα παρουσιαστεί και θα παίζεται στην έκθεση, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το directory /Upload του ftp.spirosco.awmn (anonymous login). Μπορείτε να φτιάξετε directory με το nickname σας μέσα στο Photos και να βάλετε εκεί ό,τι προαιρείστε.

Φυσικά και θα εκτιμηθούν ιδιαίτερα φωτό απο ταράτσες, εργασίες σε εξέλιξη, εξοπλισμός εν χρήσει, πατέντες, χαμογελαστές φάτσες, ευτράπελες στιγμές και γνωστές και άγνωστες καταστάσεις  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Από την μεριά μου θα παρεβρεθώ για το στήσιμο μιας και μένω και σχετικά κοντά  ::

----------


## mojiro

Οποιος εχει να διαθεσει υλικο καλο ειναι ειτε να το φερει την προκειμενη Τεταρτη στην εδρα ειτε απευθειας την στιγμη του στησιματος στην εκθεση.

Καλο επισης ειναι οι παραχωρητες να τα "συμαδεψουν" με καποιο αυτοκολητο που θα εχει το γραμμενο ονομα τους ωστε να ειναι πιο ευκολη η στιγμη του αποχωρισμου.

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα ειμαι και εγω με τον Μιλτο και αλλους την Τεταρτη στην εδρα.

_Ready? Steady. Go!_

----------


## NetTraptor

Τους router τούς πήρα εγώ για στήσιμο... Μαζί με το standby της Πάρνηθας έχουμε αρκετά για να routaroume ότι θέλουμε. 
Όσων αφορά τον εξοπλισμό, αναλάβετε καλώδια UTP & RF, πιάτα feeder. Τα άλλα θα είναι έτυμα.
LambrosG ετοιμάσου ...  ::

----------


## nvak

Μπορώ να διαθέσω ένα τετράμετρο λυόμενου πύργου. 
Στέκεται απο μόνος του και μπορούμε να του κρεμάσουμε διάφορα.

----------


## nikpanGR

Διαθέτω 80αρι πιάτο Gibertini.an xreiaste;i Πμ με

----------


## mojiro

> Διαθέτω 80αρι πιάτο Gibertini.an xreiaste;i Πμ με





> Οποιος εχει να διαθεσει υλικο καλο ειναι ειτε να το φερει την προκειμενη Τεταρτη στην εδρα ειτε απευθειας την στιγμη του στησιματος στην εκθεση.
> 
> Καλο επισης ειναι οι παραχωρητες να τα "συμαδεψουν" με καποιο αυτοκολητο που θα εχει το γραμμενο ονομα τους ωστε να ειναι πιο ευκολη η στιγμη του αποχωρισμου.

----------


## alexis-13

θα ειναι πολυ καλη κινηση να παρεβρεθει το awmn στην εκθεση...δυστιχως δεν μπορω να φερω κατι...ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο να το ξεστυσω το ταρατσοrouter μου.θα ηταν το μονο που θα μπορουσα να φερω

----------


## socrates

Βάλτε πάντως από τώρα στην αντζέντα σας την ημερομηνία της έκθεσης.
Είναι μια ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε και να τα πούμε από κοντά.  ::

----------


## cirrus

Επιτέλους θα βρεθούμε για μια ακόμη φορά κοντά, μακριά από τις κόντρες του forum, και τις θεωρίες για συνωμοσίες, κλίκες, κτλ για να δείξουμε για ακόμη μια φορά στον κόσμο το δίκτυο μας.
Δυστυχώς στις 10 του μήνα γράφω για κάποιο certification και μέχρι να τελειώσω δεν θα μπορώ να βοηθήσω όσο θα ήθελα, παρόλα αυτά δηλώνω παρών.
Το περίπτερο μας θα είναι το Α8 και ακριβώς δίπλα στο Α9 θα βρίσκετε και η HELLUG.

----------


## socrates

Στο τελευταίο σχέδιο που μας έστειλαν έχουν αλλάξει κάποια πράγματα (αλλάζουν σχεδόν κάθε μέρα). Το Α9 και το Α10 είναι πλέον ένα ενιαίο Α10 (και θα το έχει το Technology Museum) εμείς είμαστε στο Α7 και το hellug στο A8. Ακόμα πάντως δεν έχει δωθεί το οριστικό πλάνο.

----------


## donalt

> *Ζητούνται*:
> Εθελοντές για στήσιμο και διαθέσιμο interface προς την έκθεση


Από την μεριά μου όπως κάθε χρόνο θα υπάρχει διαθέσιμο if

----------


## mojiro

Δε κοιτατε να κανετε και το δικο μας εννιαιο με του hellug ?

----------


## KYROS

Και βέβαια υπάρχουν κεραίες για επίδειξη

OMNI
SECTOR

----------


## petzi

Ενημερώθηκε το αρχικό post σύμφωνα με τις μέχρι τώρα προσφορές και είναι καλύτερα να ανατρέχει κανείς εκεί για ενημέρωση για το τι χρειάζεται ακόμα. 
Σήμερα το απόγευμα στην Εδρα είναι ευκαιρία να παραδώσει κανείς το υλικό που προσφέρει.Την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα, τη μέρα του στησίματος, θα χρειαστεί επαγγελματικό αυτοκίνητο για τη μεταφορά των πραγμάτων στο χώρο της έκθεσης. Διατίθεται κανείς?

----------


## kabaiver

Ότι βοήθεια θέλετε από εμένα ζητήστε το. Προς το παρόν μπορώ να προσφέρω προσωπική εργασία. Έχω κι ένα ταρατσοPC έτοιμο το οποίο όμως δεν έχει μπει ακόμα σε κουτί...

----------


## nvak

> - πύργος 4 μέτρα ----> Nvak (θα είναι ασφαλής με κεραίες να κρέμονται πάνω του? - πως θα μεταφερθεί?)


Θα το φέρω και θα τον στήσουμε μαζί.(μπαίνει σε ΙΧ γιατί είναι λυόμενος) 
Η βάση του είναι ένα τρίγωνο με 60cm πλευρά.
Αν κάποιος θέλει να ανέβει πάνω πρέπει να τον κρατάμε. 
Έχω και προεκτάσεις για τις βάσεις των 2μ, αλλά μάλλον είναι δύσχρηστες.

----------


## petzi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
>  - πύργος 4 μέτρα ----> Nvak (θα είναι ασφαλής με κεραίες να κρέμονται πάνω του? - πως θα μεταφερθεί?)
> 
> 
> Θα το φέρω και θα τον στήσουμε μαζί.(μπαίνει σε ΙΧ γιατί είναι λυόμενος) 
> Η βάση του είναι ένα τρίγωνο με 60cm πλευρά.
> Αν κάποιος θέλει να ανέβει πάνω πρέπει να τον κρατάμε. 
> Έχω και προεκτάσεις για τις βάσεις των 2μ, αλλά μάλλον είναι δύσχρηστες.


ωραία με τη μεταφορά!
τουλάχιστον να αντέχει με τις κεραίες που θα του βάλουμε πάνω (δεν είναι ανάγκη να τις έχουμε ψηλά)

kabaiver νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αναλάβεις την ηχητική εγκατασταση ώστε να μπορούμε να ακούμε τα streams στο χώρο. Νομίζω ότι έχεις το portable hardware που απαιτείται?

----------


## RpMz

Θέλουμε να πιστέυουμε πως ο μουσαμάς με τον χάρτη του Nagios να είναι ενημερωμένος φέτος...

----------


## mojiro

> Θέλουμε να πιστέυουμε πως ο μουσαμάς με τον χάρτη του Nagios να είναι ενημερωμένος φέτος...


υπαρχει και μας εχει ολους

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> *Ζητούνται*:
> Εθελοντές για στήσιμο και διαθέσιμο interface προς την έκθεση
> 
> 
> Από την μεριά μου όπως κάθε χρόνο θα υπάρχει διαθέσιμο if


Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από το σχεδιάγραμμα της έκθεσης, αυτή τη φορά θα είμαστε από την εντελώς αντίθετη πλευρά του κτιρίου, πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι δεν θα έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να στήσουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο το link προς τον donalt. Επίσης, αν θυμάμαι καλά, από τη συγκεκριμένη πλευρά του κτιρίου, υπάρχει αρκετά μεγάλη υψομετρική απόσταση κάποιου παραθύρου από το έδαφος, οπότε πιθανότατα θα μας κόβει το ίδιο το κτίριο τη θέα προς τον donalt... 
Νομίζω οτι θα αντιμετωπίσουμε πρόβλημα αν δεν μας επιτρέψουν να βάλουμε το πιάτο μας στην οροφή του κτιρίου. κι επειδή τις 2 προηγούμενες φορές μας το είχαν κατηγορηματικά αρνηθεί κάτι τέτοιο, ας φροντίσουμε να δούμε ίσως από αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο αν μπορεί να βγει το link.  ::

----------


## socrates

Λοιπόν το νωρίτερο που μπορούμε να πάμε στον χώρο για το στήσιμο είναι από Δευτέρα πρωί (7π.μ.)
Αυτό ισχύει γενικά για όλους τους εκθέτες και το στήσιμο μπορεί να γίνει μέχρι τις 11 το βράδυ.

----------


## donalt

Η οπτική από τον ιστό μου

----------


## mojiro

πιστευω οτι θα βρουμε ακρη.

δε χρειαζεται να τρυπιθει το παραμικρο, μπορουμε καλιστα να στηριξουμε την πανελ μου σε οτιδηποτε.

στη χειροτερη θα παμε γυρω-γυρω το utp εως το περσινο σημειο.

----------


## dti

Δύσκολα θα βγει το link προς τον donalt, αν αλλάξουμε σημείο εγκατάστασης, σε σχέση με πέρυσι...
Και το panel θα παίξει σίγουρα χειρότερα από το πιάτο.
Κάτι σημαντικό είναι επίσης η κακοκαιρία που αναμένεται τις ερχόμενες ημέρες...  ::  
Δείτε και τα σχόλια μου πάνω στη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε πιο πριν ο donalt.

----------


## socrates

Επισυνάπτω τις τελευταίες οργανωτικές οδηγίες όπως αυτές στάλθηκαν από την διοργανώτρια!

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Μπορεί να μην έχω χρόνο και να έχω χαθεί λίγο ως πολύ εξαιτίας της διπλωματικής μου εργασίας, αλλά στο περίπτερο θα δώσω το παρών, όπως κάνω κάθε χρονιά και κατά 99% από την Πέμπτη...  ::

----------


## mojiro

τα 1α στησιματα θα αρχησουν αυριο

----------


## harrylaos

Καθε χρονο και χειροτερα αυτη η εκθεση. Μεγαλη δυσαρεσκεια προς τους διοργανωτες απο μενα και πολλους ακομα.
Τι την διοργανωνουν αφου δεν υπαρχει τιποτα απολυτως καινουργιο να δειξουν?
Θα φερουν μοντελα περισσοτερα τουλαχιστον? AMD και Ιντελ σε συνδυασμο με Microsoft εχουν τις ομορφοτερες.
Να ερθω αμα ειναι....  ::   ::   ::  
JB172 Κοψε μοντελικες υπαρξεις και στειλε μου μηνυμα να φερω σκηνη και παγκακι.  ::   ::

----------


## hedgehog

> Θα φερουν μοντελα περισσοτερα τουλαχιστον? AMD και Ιντελ σε συνδυασμο με Microsoft εχουν τις ομορφοτερες.
> Να ερθω αμα ειναι....


[offtopic][spam]Τ3 rulez  ::   ::   ::   ::  [/spam][/offtopic]

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει ο κόμβος sodapop (#11224) που είναι online & έχει ένα ελεύθερο πιάτο. θα χρειαστεί αλφάδιασμα από την μεριά του mkar που είναι σε εκκρεμότητα και λογικά πρέπει να παίξει jet. Από ότι φαίνεται στο wind η απόσταση είναι ίδια με αυτή από dnt (#6413) και η οπτική άριστη !!

----------


## mojiro

> Υπάρχει ο κόμβος sodapop (#11224) που είναι online & έχει ένα ελεύθερο πιάτο. θα χρειαστεί αλφάδιασμα από την μεριά του mkar που είναι σε εκκρεμότητα και λογικά πρέπει να παίξει jet. Από ότι φαίνεται στο wind η απόσταση είναι ίδια με αυτή από dnt (#6413) και η οπτική άριστη !!


δε βαζεις σε κυκλακι την dte γιατι χαθηκα ?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Υπάρχει ο κόμβος sodapop (#11224) που είναι online & έχει ένα ελεύθερο πιάτο. θα χρειαστεί αλφάδιασμα από την μεριά του mkar που είναι σε εκκρεμότητα και λογικά πρέπει να παίξει jet. Από ότι φαίνεται στο wind η απόσταση είναι ίδια με αυτή από dnt (#6413) και η οπτική άριστη !!


Γυρίστε το IF .. The more the merrier  ::  αλλά χειρουργικά εε? Μην παγώσουμε  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Λοιπόν από σήμερα στις 7pm (και κάθε μέρα περίπου την ίδια ώρα θα είμαι εκεί) αρχιζουμε στήσιμο!

O main router είναι έτυμος και *εχω* μαζί μου...
1. Εργαλεία
2. Routerboard 500 με 2 CM9, PoE, PSU... 
3. Καλώδια RF
4. Πολυπριζα..

*Θέλουμε*..
1. Πιάτα - feeder ή Panel 802.11α 
2. όσο ποιο πολλά μέτρα LAN
3. Στήριξη ιστό μικρο και δαγκάνες.. !
4. Switches 

Και ότι άλλο δεν εχω σκεφτεί για τώρα... Για αυτό το λόγο γράφω παραπάνω τι εχω..

Παρακαλώ δηλώσατε συμμετοχές εδώ για σήμερα!

Επίσης να γυρίσουν όλα τα IF προς την DTE κόμβος *Dte (#13761)*. Ελπίζω να έχουμε λινκ ακόμα και από σήμερα!

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Υπάρχει ο κόμβος sodapop (#11224) που είναι online & έχει ένα ελεύθερο πιάτο. θα χρειαστεί αλφάδιασμα από την μεριά του mkar που είναι σε εκκρεμότητα και λογικά πρέπει να παίξει jet. Από ότι φαίνεται στο wind η απόσταση είναι ίδια με αυτή από dnt (#6413) και η οπτική άριστη !!
> 
> 
> Γυρίστε το IF .. The more the merrier  αλλά χειρουργικά εε? Μην παγώσουμε


Έστειλα mail στον κομβούχο, λογικά θα το γυρίσουμε στις επόμενες μέρες μια και ο Άρης είναι και στα Ελληνικά στρατά !!

----------


## socrates

Έχω συλλέξει και εγώ κάποια πράγματα για την έκθεση... 

- μια μικρή grid κεραία με ρότορα
- ένα panel 5GHz (JB172)
- ένα ovislink (JB172)
- 1 μεγάλο banner ο νέος χάρτης (Altair)
- 1 μεσαίο banner freespots (Altair)

... και θα προσπαθήσω να έχω έτοιμο ένα πλήρες ταρατσόκουτο.

Σήμερα όμως με βλέπω χλωμό!

----------


## JB172

> Έχω συλλέξει και εγώ κάποια πράγματα για την έκθεση... 
> 
> - μια μικρή grid κεραία με ρότορα
> - ένα panel 5GHz (JB172)
> - ένα ovislink (JB172)
> - 1 μεγάλο banner ο νέος χάρτης (Altair)
> - 1 μεσαίο banner freespots (Altair)
> 
> ... και θα προσπαθήσω να έχω έτοιμο ένα πλήρες ταρατσόκουτο.
> ...


Σωκράτη, τo panel είναι στα 2.4 Ghz 18db, με άνοιγμα 60 μοίρες οριζόντια και 30 κάθετα, και μαζί με το ovislink + καλώδιο, πιστεύω ότι θα είναι ότι πρέπει για εσωτερική κάλυψη ενός μέρους της έκθεσης.

----------


## socrates

Μέσα από την τσάντα το είδα μικρό και φαντάστηκα ότι είναι 5GHz  :: 
Δεν τα έβγαλα από την τσάντα για να τα μαρκάρω όταν επιστρέψω σπίτι.

----------


## sodapop

Τετάρτη λογικά θα είμαι έξω και θα γυρίσω το πιάτο

----------


## NetTraptor

εχθές στήθηκε ένα panel στην πίσω μεριά (πάνω στο κάγκελο) μαζί με ένα RB. 

Για να ανέβουμε στην ταράτσα πρέπει να συνεννοηθούμε με τους διοργανωτές και την διεύθυνση του εκθεσιακού κέντρου! (Πάλι οι ίδιες χαζομάρες περί ζημιών, στεγανότητας της οροφής, και άλλα τέτοια τραγελαφικά που πρέπει ΚΑΘΕ φορά να τα ακούμε... Δεν βαριούνται να τα λένε?) 

Για το στήσιμο στην ταράτσα θα πρέπει κάποιοι να βρεθούν εκεί πρωί και να μιλήσουν με τον κύριο Γιαννήρη που φαντάζομαι ότι είναι υπεύθυνος από την μεριά του εκθεσιακού. Η τακτική προσέγγισης είναι *με ιδιαίτερη ηρεμία και ευγένεια ενώ παράλληλα σταθερότητα στην άποψη* ότι αν δεν στήσουμε κάτι πάνω στην ταράτσα (μιας και είναι το μόνο σημείο φέτος από όπου μπορούμε ρεαλιστικά να δούμε τους περισσότερους διαθέσιμους κόμβους) δεν έχει νόημα η ύπαρξη μας στην έκθεση... έτσι απλά...

Δυστυχώς εγώ προσωπικά πρωί δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να είμαι εκεί! έτσι επειδή θεώρησα ότι δεν μπορούσαμε εχθές να φύγουμε άπραγοι, στερεώσαμε ένα panel μαζί με ένα RB στην άλλη μεριά με θέα προς τους πρόποδες του Υμηττού. Πρέπει να κοιτάζει περίπου προς Miap ... Αν θέλει κάποιος από εκεί μπορεί να το scanarei... Λογικά πρέπει να παίζει όλη την ημέρα μέχρι τις 11μμ που κλείνουν το ρεύμα. SSID: awmn-dte-bb1 Freq:5660 

Σήμερα θα μπορέσω να κατέβω μετά τις 7 για ότι άλλο χρειαστεί... 

Παράκληση κάποιος ... όποιος μπορεί να ασχοληθεί με αυτό το πρωινό drill... από ότι μου είπε ο Donalt τα πρωινά μέχρι τις 12 είναι σπίτι και μπορεί να βοηθήσει και από την μεριά του αλλά και στη έκθεση να βάλει ένα χεράκι ...

Comments please...

----------


## acoul

αλφαδιάσαμε το λινκ mkar<-->sodapop. μας έδωσε 3 ακόμη db ... αύριο θα γυρίσει το πιάτο ο sodapop προς την έκθεση. ένα ευχαριστώ σε slapper & neuro για την μεγάλη βόλτα σε Υμηττό & mkar σήμερα !! Υπάρχει φωτογραφικό υλικό μέσα στα σύννεφα με χιονόνερο και κέφι ... !!

----------


## dmam

Έχω και εγώ ένα if που κάθεται . Το στρίβω αύριο το απόγευμα αν θέλετε.

----------


## socrates

*Αύριο Τετάρτη τελευταία μέρα πριν το άνοιγμα της έκθεσης.*

Κατά τις 19:00 θα περάσουν από τον Σύλλογο δύο αυτοκίνητα να πάρουν ότι άλλο εξοπλισμό χρειαστούμε αλλά το σημαντικότερο όσους θέλουν να βοηθήσουν στο στήσιμο. Υπάρχει χώρος και για άτομα που δεν έχουν κάποιο μέσο να έρθουν.

----------


## xrg

Πρωί ποιοί θα πάνε;

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

καλημέρα. πια μέρα λέτε να μαζευτούμε? και παίζει καμιά πρόσκληση?

----------


## petzi

> καλημέρα. πια μέρα λέτε να μαζευτούμε? και παίζει καμιά πρόσκληση?


Σήμερα θα γίνει η συγκέντρωση όλου του υλικού από το σύλλογο και η μεταφορά του στην έκθεση καθώς βρέθηκε μεταφορικό μέσο την τελευταία στιγμή (thanx sw1jra).
Ελπίζουμε κατά τις 7 να αναχωρήσουμε από το σύλλογο.
Οποιος επιθυμεί να βοηθήσει σε ο,τιδήποτε (απο το link έως το κουβάλημα) ας βρίσκεται είτε στο σύλλογο είτε στο χώρο της έκθεσης.

Οποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει με την παρουσία του στη διάρκεια της έκθεσης (κυρίως πρωινά) ας γράψει εδώ.

Θα τα πούμε εκει!

----------


## Neuro

Καθώς είναι η τελευταία βδομάδα που δεν εργάζομαι θα είμαι εγώ τα πρωινά της Πέμπτης και της Παρασκευής εκεί. Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω στο σύλλογο σήμερα, ώστε να έρθω να δώσω ένα χεράκι στο στήσιμο.

----------


## sodapop

Το κτίριο της έκθεσης από την ταράτσα μου...... Σε κανά 2ωρό θα ανεβώ να γυρίσω το πιάτο.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ze panel.. δες στο μπαλκόνι  ::  

άντε καλό λινκ είναι έτυμο scannare awmn-dte-bb1 Freq=5660

----------


## zabounis

Θα έρθω με την Μαριλία στην έκθεση γύρω στις 20.00 για βοήθεια.

----------


## NetTraptor

Link με sodapop UP good work guys!!!  :: 

internet ready!

----------


## dti

Well done!  ::

----------


## zabounis

Μόλις γυρίσαμε από την έκθεση.
Τα βασικα στηθήκανε (πύργος nvak με διάφορα καλούδια πάνω, αφίσες, stands, πάγκος, βιτρίνα,καρέκλες).

Χρειαζόμαστε ένα τραπεζάκι για το πλάι για να ακουμπήσουμε κανένα pc ή laptop.
Ένα μικρό μάλλον θα φέρω εγώ. Αν έχει κάποιος ένα ακόμα καλό θα ήταν.

----------


## acoul

> Link με sodapop UP good work guys!!! 
> 
> internet ready!


talking to your self again? και είπες και την κακιά τη λέξη ...  :: 

φωτογραφικό υλικό αμοντάριστο υπάρχει εδώ:

Internet
AWMN

μπορεί κάποιος να φτιάξει κάτι ωραίο από αυτό τελευταία στιγμή να το δείξουμε στην έκθεση; έχουμε projector στην έκθεση οεο ??

----------


## NetTraptor

> talking to your self again?


Κρατάω την παράδοση...

----------


## petzi

streaming(δοκιμαστε με vlc ή και windows media player) : http://10.72.239.246:1234 και http://10.84.234.50:1234

----------


## vassilis3

και σε ανωτερα

----------


## petzi

More photos .... enjoy!!!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

voip?

----------


## NetTraptor

33905

----------


## acoul

άντε για περάστε σας περιμένουμε ... !! μετά έχει και σουβλάκια !

----------


## kabaiver

Να postάρω κι εγώ μερικές φωτογραφίες από το κινητό μου από την προετοιμασία...

----------


## kabaiver

αλλά και από την πρώτη μέρα...

----------


## acoul

πραγματικά η διακόσμηση του περιπτέρου πολύ όμορφη και ξεχωριστή. Μπράβο στα παιδιά και το άφθονο κέφι !!

----------


## mojiro

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii μουρλια ειναι - θα περασω αυριο λογικα

----------


## kabaiver

> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii μουρλια ειναι - θα περασω αυριο λογικα


Και χρόνια πολλά όσο προλαβαίνω!

----------


## fon_hussan

> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii μουρλια ειναι - θα περασω αυριο λογικα


και εγώ το αυτό...!

Τί ώρα κλείνει η έκθεση απογευμα/βράδυ???

----------


## JB172

http://www.dte.gr/default.asp?pid=7&la=1

----------


## Neuro

Πριν λίγο μίλησα με Age και θα έρθει μόλις ξεμπερδέψει με τα μαθήματα. Εγώ όπως υποσχέθηκα θα πάω και αύριο από το πρωί (10.30-11.00) αν και δε ξέρω αν θα αντέξω να κάτσω, όπως σήμερα, μέχρι το κλείσιμο εκτός αν παίξει καμιά καλή κατάσταση με μάσα και ξίδια μετά.  ::  Κανένας άλλος για παρεούλα από το πρωί; Εκτός από λίγο καθάρισμα/συμμάζεμα δεν έχει άλλες δουλειές, οπότε μη φοβάστε.  ::  Επίσης καθώς έχουμε μόνο ένα PC φέρτε και το laptop σας να μπορούμε να δείχνουμε στο κόσμο.  ::  

Σε γενικές γραμμές ο κόσμος ρωτάει, αρκετοί είναι υποψιασμένοι και μας ξέρουν ήδη. Φυσικά πάλι έχουμε τους κλασικούς που θέλουν "δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο internet"  ::  με τη διαφορά πως φέτος ακούω και σχόλια για την σταθερότητα των εναλλακτικών.  ::

----------


## sodapop

μερικά highlights από την έκθεση  ::

----------


## acoul

για να σας δούμε από το περίπτερο όλους ... δεν γίνονται κάθε μέρα τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις ... για περάστε να δείξουμε ότι κέφι και μεράκι υπάρχει και στους χώρους με τις πολλές γραβάτες, κουστούμια και ... γλάστρες !! δίπλα μας είναι και το περίπτερο του hellug με πολύ κέφι και ... linux !! αφήστε το πληκτρολόγιο & ποντίκι και ελάτε στο περίπτερο !!

----------


## kabaiver

Θα έρθω κι εγώ πάλι κατά τις 13:00 μάλλον. Τα λέμε εκεί!

----------


## socrates

> για να σας δούμε από το περίπτερο όλους ... δεν γίνονται κάθε μέρα τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις ... για περάστε να δείξουμε ότι κέφι και μεράκι υπάρχει και στους χώρους με τις πολλές γραβάτες, κουστούμια και ... γλάστρες !! * δίπλα μας είναι και το περίπτερο του hellug με πολύ κέφι και ... linux !!* αφήστε το πληκτρολόγιο & ποντίκι και ελάτε στο περίπτερο !!


Τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε.  ::

----------


## kabaiver

Θα καθυστερήσω λίγο τελικά. Με βλέπω να έρχομαι κατά τις 15:00...  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> ....!! αφήστε το πληκτρολόγιο & ποντίκι και ελάτε στο περίπτερο !!


Ωραία, θα έρθω με το laptop  ::

----------


## socrates

Λογικά θα είναι έτοιμα και τα φυλλάδια (δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βρω τον GD στο τηλέφωνο για να κανονίσουμε την παραλαβή) οπότε όποιος ετοιμάζεται να πάει στην έκθεση ας μου κάνει μια κλήση ή ας το γράψει εδώ, μήπως και μας βολέψει στην μεταφορά.

----------


## Neuro

Streaming (vlc)στο http://10.72.239.244:1234 παρακαλώ ας γίνει αναμετάδοση από κάπου. Αργήσαμε λίγο αλλά μας παίδεψε η κάμερα στο linux (o αψουλ τα κατάφερε).  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Θα περασω αυριο το πρωι μια βολτα!Θελει καμια καρτα οπως τις προηγουμενες φορες?

----------


## socrates

> Θα περασω αυριο το πρωι μια βολτα!Θελει καμια καρτα οπως τις προηγουμενες φορες?


Βαγγέλη, μπορείς να κάνει ηλεκτρονική εγγραφή σήμερα και θα έχεις free pass
Διαφορετικά με ένα τηλέφωνο σε κάποιον που είναι μέσα είσαι ΟΚ

BTW Ποιος είναι ο αριθμός του VoIP μέσα στην έκθεση;

----------


## mojiro

33905

----------


## socrates

Tnx Μιχάλη!

BTW έρχονται και τα φυλλάδια στην έκθεση (σε 30' θα είναι εκεί)
Τελικά ο κατάλογος των όσων βοήθησαν (πέρα από τους συνήθης ύποπτους) είναι μακρύς και αυτό με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα!

----------


## NetTraptor

από ότι βλέπω ο Neuro ..........  :: 

από το πρωί είναι εκεί το παλικάρι .. να του κολλήσουμε ένσημα... 

Κατεβαίνουμε και εμείς σε λίγο... άντε σιγά σιγά ελάτε για καφέ....ΣΚ Is here .. να ξεκουραστούν και λίγο οι άλλοι...  ::

----------


## mojiro

το περιπτερι πρεπει να εχει απιστευτη κινηση  ::  σε σημειο που τελειωνουν οι ip's του dhcp  ::

----------


## acoul

> (o αψουλ τα κατάφερε).


σεμνά ...

----------


## sodapop

Βάλτε ενα mic και ηχεία να μιλάμε με τον κόσμο.  ::

----------


## B52

To voip δεν παιζει.....  ::

----------


## kabaiver

Αύριο μπορώ να είμαι πρωί στο περίπτερό μας αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το ποιος θα πρωτοπάει. Για περαιτέρω στο 6977076430.

----------


## CyberFreak

Θα πέρασω από εκεί κατα της 15:00  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αύριο μπορώ να είμαι πρωί στο περίπτερό μας αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το ποιος θα πρωτοπάει. Για περαιτέρω στο 6977076430.


Από ότι γνωρίζω θα είναι και ο petzi το πρωί για το άνοιγμα (εγώ θα έρθω πιο μετά). Πάντως σήμερα που πέρασα είδα ότι χρειαζόμαστε ένα τραπεζάκι πάνω στο οποίο θα τοποθετήσουμε τα φυλλάδια (και ίσως κάποιο laptop) που θα είναι μπροστά για τους επισκέπτες. Επίσης αφήσαμε κάποια αυτοκόλλητα που έφτιαξε ο altair σε έναν λευκό φάκελο πίσω από τον χάρτη. Καλό είναι να πάρετε ένα μεγάλο και να το κολλήσετε το πρωί που δεν θα έχει κόσμο πάνω στο δορυφορικό πιάτο!

----------


## acoul

ευχαριστούμε τον Mick Flemm για το μάθημα ιστορίας του AWMN στα κρασάκια που έπαιξαν μετά το κλείσιμο της dte ... όσοι δεν ήρθαν, στην έκθεση, απλά έχασαν !!

----------


## kabaiver

::  Έπρεπε να γυρίσω σπίτι...
Καμιά γουρουνοπούλα θα φέρουμε αύριο;

----------


## petzi

Στιε 10:30 σήμερα θα είμαι εκεί.

----------


## B52

> Πάντως σήμερα που πέρασα είδα ότι χρειαζόμαστε ένα τραπεζάκι πάνω στο οποίο θα τοποθετήσουμε τα φυλλάδια (και ίσως κάποιο laptop) που θα είναι μπροστά για τους επισκέπτες.



Εχω τραπεζακι το θεμα ειναι ποιος θα ερθει να το παρει, εγω μαλλον θα ερθω απο εκει το μεσημερι.

----------


## fon_hussan

Ξεκινώ και ερχομαί παρέα με fedon... Μη φύγετε ε; 

Καλημέρα σε όλους/ες...!

----------


## nikpanGR

καλημέρα η καμερούλα δεν παίζει?

----------


## kabaiver

Ξύπνησα πριν λίγο και τώρα ξεκινάω κι εγώ. Θα γίνεται πανικός από επισκέπτες σήμερα.

----------


## socrates

Ετοιμάζεται να πάει κάποιος από Βριλήσσια;

----------


## petzi

δοκιμαστε το sream παρακαλώ.....
(με vlc ή mediaplayer) http://10.72.239.246:1234

----------


## B52

> δοκιμαστε το sream παρακαλώ.....
> (με vlc ή mediaplayer) http://10.72.239.236:1234



τσου.....  ::

----------


## petzi

με τι player?

Μόλις είχαμε μια ενδιαφέρουσα κουβέντα με τον Πρόεδρο του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού, κύριο Γιαννόπουλο, που επισκεύθηκε το περίπτερο, εκφράζοντας τις ευχαριστίες του στην κοινότητα του AWMN.

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν βγαίνει καν... το 236... ελέγξτε τα switch... κάτι παίζει... 
Επίσης το AP τι έγινε?

----------


## KYROS

Κατά της 6μμ θα είμαι εκεί...
 :: 
Καμιά πρόσκληση παίζει;

----------


## petzi

sorry,  ::  νέα ip



> δοκιμαστε το stream παρακαλώ.....
> (με vlc ή mediaplayer) http://10.72.239.246:1234

----------


## acoul

έσκασε μύτη και το koki ... για να μαζευόμαστε ... !!

----------


## ice

Μια χαρα παιζει

----------


## acoul

ένα πράγμα θα πω: MikroTik από τη μεριά της dte ... γιατί δεν έβαλε φωνή κάποιος να βάζαμε ένα OpenWRT δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ... αν το πάθημα γίνει και μάθημα έχει καλώς ... το MikroTik BGP παίζει ανάλογα με τα κέφια του ... ας το δει κάποιος MikroExpert !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Ααα βρε acouvlax... κάτσε να σκίσω τα account από μέσα να ησυχάσουμε... 

Τι το φανταστικό έχει ένα routeri και το σκαλίζετε συνέχεια κανείς δεν ξέρει... 

Τι είναι αυτό το πράμα... σε κάθε έκθεση..  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ρε παιδιά τι refresh rate έχει η κάμερα δεν το κάνετε live σερνεται

----------


## jpeppas

Εγω δεν φαίνεται να φτάνω...κάνω κάτι λάθος?



```
 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.wizard.awmn [10.2.162.1]
 2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-gortin2wizard.wizard.awmn [10.2.162.250]
 3     2 ms     3 ms     2 ms  10.2.182.162
 4     3 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-stranger.klarabel.awmn [10.30.56.41]
 5     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-klarabel.trackman.awmn [10.35.161.241]
 6     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  10.19.150.9
 7     5 ms     3 ms     4 ms  mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65]
 8     5 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-alex23.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.153]
 9     7 ms     6 ms     5 ms  gw-skilla.thought.awmn [10.19.146.218]
10    13 ms     6 ms     6 ms  10.19.159.250
11    11 ms     7 ms    19 ms  10.19.162.254
12  3564 ms    18 ms    21 ms  10.69.218.130
13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

----------


## NetTraptor

Που να φτάσεις...?  ::   ::   ::  

Tracing route to 10.69.218.129 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms router.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.1]
2 2 ms 4 ms 2 ms gw-wolfpack.jchr.awmn [10.21.128.154]
3 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-jchr.amar.awmn [10.14.148.243]
4 83 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-amar.69eyes.awmn [10.34.166.67]
5 10 ms 4 ms 3 ms gw-69eyes.top-gun.awmn [10.34.168.245]
6 11 ms 31 ms 10 ms gw-b52-xtreme.top-gun.awmn [10.34.168.226]
7 12 ms 29 ms 11 ms gw-antonisst.marius.awmn [10.34.62.74]
8 20 ms 39 ms 20 ms gw-dti.antonisst.awmn [10.34.62.66]
9 19 ms 5 ms 12 ms gw-antonisst.schia.awmn [10.34.68.65]
10 45 ms 29 ms 26 ms gw-klarabel.fengi1.awmn [10.30.56.34]
11 21 ms 19 ms 30 ms gw-warlock2senius.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.253]
12 22 ms 29 ms 10 ms gw-spirosco.sw1jrb.awmn [10.17.119.198]
13 17 ms 28 ms 19 ms gw-sw1jrb.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.128.18]
14 13 ms 14 ms 34 ms router.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.86]
15 36 ms 21 ms 28 ms gw.koum6984.top-gun.awmn [10.34.168.230]
16 19 ms 21 ms 61 ms gw-69eyes.top-gun.awmn [10.34.168.245]
17 7 ms 16 ms 22 ms gw-b52-xtreme.top-gun.awmn [10.34.168.226]
18 39 ms 33 ms 48 ms gw-antonisst.marius.awmn [10.34.62.74]
19 36 ms 23 ms 62 ms gw-dti.antonisst.awmn [10.34.62.66]
20 29 ms 17 ms 12 ms gw-warlock2senius.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.253]
21 39 ms 35 ms 18 ms gw-onikoseimai.ithaca-1.awmn [10.2.164.241]
22 33 ms 37 ms 36 ms gw-warlock2senius.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.253]
23 38 ms 30 ms 29 ms gw-spirosco.sw1jrb.awmn [10.17.119.198]
24 35 ms 49 ms 38 ms gw-antonisst.marius.awmn [10.34.62.74]
25 43 ms 75 ms 27 ms gw-dti.antonisst.awmn [10.34.62.66]
26 48 ms 84 ms 60 ms gw-klarabel.fengi1.awmn [10.30.56.34]
27 84 ms 71 ms 58 ms gw-warlock2senius.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.253]
28 85 ms 119 ms 86 ms gw.warlock-sv1gfu_vol1.awmn [10.87.188.109]
29 163 ms * 81 ms gw-foxer.sv1gft.awmn [10.83.252.109]
30 179 ms 171 ms 339 ms gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn [10.80.189.89]

Trace complete.

----------


## JB172

@jpeppas.
Μια χαρά παίζει. 
Στην 10.72.239.246 δοκίμασε  ::  

Δεν γυρνάτε και την κάμερα λίγο προς τα αριστερά. Γέρνει προς τα δεξιά.

----------


## sodapop

To link με mcar lagari τρελά κατά διαστήματα.

Μπορεί να είναι ο αέρας...........πάω ταράτσα.

Μόλις έβαλα και το cacti
http://10.69.218.11/cacti/graph_view.ph ... leaf_id=12

----------


## acoul

> To link με mcar lagari τρελά κατά διαστήματα.
> 
> Μπορεί να είναι ο αέρας...........πάω ταράτσα.
> 
> Μόλις έβαλα και το cacti
> http://10.69.218.11/cacti/graph_view.ph ... leaf_id=12


τέτοιους κόμβους να βλέπω και χαλάλι όλα τα flames του χώρου μας ...  ::  εύγε νέε μου !!



> Δεν γυρνάτε και την κάμερα λίγο προς τα αριστερά. Γέρνει προς τα δεξιά.


done

----------


## senius

> C:\Documents and Settings\Kostas>tracert 10.69.218.129
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.69.218.129 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 7 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-senius.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.229]
> 3 6 ms 6 ms 6 ms wrc.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.5]
> 4 5 ms 9 ms 22 ms gw-ttel.dti.awmn [10.34.64.249]
> 5 25 ms 43 ms 17 ms bridge-itox6.dti.awmn [10.37.56.246]
> ...


Αμέσως να φέρετε την καταστροφή και να την πείτε.

Κάποιοι δουλεύουν για εσάς, ........ στην έκθεση. 

Αφήστε τα πληκτρολόγια.

----------


## sodapop

Μαζί με την έκθεση κλείνει και το stream;  ::

----------


## acoul

> Μαζί με την έκθεση κλείνει και το stream;


το αφήσαμε ανοικτό αλλά κατεβάζουν γενικό ρεύματος στα περίπτερα. Το AP μας εκεί πάντως είναι ζωντανό !!

----------


## jpeppas

sorry, ακόμη δεν βλέπω φως...



```
C:\Documents and Settings\jpeppas>tracert 10.72.239.246 -h 100

Tracing route to 10.72.239.246 over a maximum of 100 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.wizard.awmn [10.2.162.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-gortin2wizard.wizard.awmn [10.2.162.250]
  3     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  10.2.182.162
  4     6 ms     4 ms     6 ms  10.42.44.217
  5    22 ms    23 ms     9 ms  gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn [10.42.44.126]
  6    19 ms    21 ms    35 ms  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn [10.42.60.22]
  7    16 ms    18 ms     9 ms  gw-alex23.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.153]
  8    28 ms    22 ms    57 ms  gw-skilla.thought.awmn [10.19.146.218]
  9    21 ms    20 ms    32 ms  10.19.159.250
 10    27 ms    40 ms    29 ms  10.19.162.254
 11    42 ms    42 ms    54 ms  10.69.218.130
 12  10.69.218.130  reports: Destination host unreachable.

Trace complete.
```

----------


## papako

εγ'ω φτάνω αλλά... δεν βλέπω

----------


## JB172

Από εδώ φτάνω, αλλά και σε μένα δεν παίζει.


```
tracert 10.72.239.246 -h 100

Tracing route to 10.72.239.246 over a maximum of 100 hops

  1     2 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  router.jb172.awmn [10.22.11.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.2.15.185
  3     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.2.15.2
  4     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-john70.memfos.awmn [10.25.182.17]
  5     3 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-memfos.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.225]
  6     4 ms     2 ms     4 ms  10.2.19.15
  7     4 ms     6 ms     4 ms  10.46.79.254
  8     5 ms     3 ms     4 ms  wrap.dait.awmn [10.46.79.6]
  9     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  gw-dait.makaras.awmn [10.46.79.250]
 10     9 ms     6 ms     6 ms  wrap.makaras.awmn [10.47.154.5]
 11     8 ms     7 ms    11 ms  10.19.162.249
 12     9 ms     7 ms     7 ms  10.19.162.254
 13     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  10.69.218.130
 14     9 ms     7 ms     7 ms  10.72.239.246

Trace complete.
```

----------


## kabaiver

Ελάτε εδώ να δείτε live τότε. Είμαι στο περίπτερο αλλά δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα κανένας δικός μας. Το streaming θα το αρχίσω σε λίγο.

----------


## JB172

> Ελάτε εδώ να δείτε live τότε. Είμαι στο περίπτερο αλλά δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα κανένας δικός μας. Το streaming θα το αρχίσω σε λίγο.


Γιώργο θα ανέβω.

----------


## kabaiver

Ήρθε και ο acoul πριν λίγο οπότε είμαστε ΟΚ για αρχή. Σας περιμένουμε!

----------


## petzi

Φυλάξτε δυνάμεις για το μάζεμα των πραγμάτων το βράδυ. Χρειαζόμαστε αυτοκίνητο για μεταφορά πραγμάτων...

----------


## acoul

ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε !! ξεκολάτε από καναπέ, πληκτρολόγιο και τα συναφή, έχει μια πανέμορφη μέρα, ελάτε να δείξουμε το χόμπι μας στον κόσμο που έχει ενδιαφέρον και δίψα να μάθει, ελάτε να μοιραστούμε την χαρά της δημιουργίας και την τεχνογνωσία της υλοποίησης του ανοικτού και ελύθερου δικτύου !!

----------


## socrates

Ετοιμάζεται να πάει κάποιος από Βριλήσσια;

----------


## zabounis

Θα περάσουμε με την Μαριλία κατά τις 15.30 - 16.00 και θα κάτσουμε μέχρι το τέλος.

----------


## vmanolis

> δοκιμαστε το stream παρακαλώ.....
> (με vlc ή mediaplayer) http://10.72.239.246:1234


Καμαρώνω τον Αλέξανδρο με φόντο τον πύργο . . .  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Ο κος badge να μην κουνάει το φραπέ μεσα στο πλάνο...!!!  ::  

Σας έρχομαι σε λίγο....

vmanolis και papako: 
Πάντως βλέπω κανονικά (απλά 'σπάνε' τα πίξελ σε κάποιες στιγμές..)

----------


## vmanolis

> εγ'ω φτάνω αλλά... δεν βλέπω




```
                             My traceroute  [v0.72]
manolis-laptop (0.0.0.0)                               Sun Nov 11 12:58:05 2007
Keys:  Help   Display mode   Restart statistics   Order of fields   quit
                                       Packets               Pings
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.vmanolis.awmn              0.0%    13    1.9   0.9   0.4   2.0   0.6
 2. 10.25.180.185                     7.7%    13    1.9   3.1   0.8  10.5   3.1
    10.80.210.245
 3. 10.25.180.182                     7.7%    13    7.8  11.9   1.5  35.5  11.2
    gw-kinglyr.sv1ggc-home.awmn
 4. 10.26.122.169                    69.2%    13   25.1  17.0   6.9  26.3  10.1
 5. 10.26.122.166                    66.7%    12    9.9  22.8   9.9  41.9  13.6
 6. 10.19.150.9                      66.7%    12   17.0  27.0  13.7  39.8  13.6
 7. 10.19.150.65                     66.7%    12   10.2  33.4  10.2  48.4  16.3
 8. 10.19.146.153                    66.7%    12   66.8  33.8  17.3  66.8  23.0
 9. 10.19.146.218                    66.7%    12   51.4  52.5  28.6  91.5  27.6
10. 10.19.159.250                    75.0%    12   34.4  29.0  21.2  34.4   6.9
11. 10.19.162.254                    75.0%    12   42.8  45.5  35.8  57.9  11.3
12. 10.69.218.130                    75.0%    12   68.9  62.2  52.2  68.9   8.8
13. 10.72.239.246                    75.0%    12   81.5  74.1  62.5  81.5  10.1
```

Εγώ αρχικά "έβλεπα" μια χαρά. Πριν λίγο όμως ξεκίνησε το φαινόμενο να παίζει για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και μετά να κολλάει.  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

O κ.Badge να σηκώσει τις teletes γιατί έχουμε πρόβλημα.

----------


## socrates

> Ετοιμάζεται να πάει κάποιος από Βριλήσσια;


Σε 20' ξεκινάω με τον cirrus

----------


## acoul

με το πέρας της έκθεσης θα αποδωθούν εύσημα σε μορφή hall of fame & hall of shame !!

----------


## mojiro

> με το πέρας της έκθεσης θα αποδοθούν εύσημα σε μορφή hall of fame & hall of shame !!


ας μην γινόμαστε εριστικοί

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Πάμε dte *ΤΩΩΩΩΡΑ !!!*   ::

----------


## acoul

*Ε λ Α τ Ε* !!!

----------


## JB172

Τι ξεπουλάτε βρε? Σε λίγο θα είμαι εκεί.

----------


## acoul

φέρτε και καμιά μπύρα οεο ... !!

----------


## senius

> φέρτε και καμιά μπύρα οεο ... !!


  ::   ::   ::   ::  και η πολύ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Γισ ελάτε για ελάτε.....!

Φέρτε και τις μπύρες...

Διψάμε στην έκθεση....

Σας περιμένουμε....!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Λόγω antennas υποχρεώσεων δεν μπόρεσα να παρευρεθώ.

Ευχαριστώ τους κυρίους που συμμετείχαν.

Εστειλα όμως απεσταλμένους.  ::  

Αφιέρωση σε αυτούς που δεν μπόρεσαν, καθώς (χειρότερα)και σε εμένα, που δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω. *ΕΧΑΣΑ* (μόλις μπήκα σπίτι μου) :
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## enaon

> Φυλάξτε δυνάμεις για το μάζεμα των πραγμάτων το βράδυ. Χρειαζόμαστε αυτοκίνητο για μεταφορά πραγμάτων...


Σε αυτό μπορώ να βοηθήσω, αν μπορεί κάποιος να με ενημερώσει 1-2 ώρες πρήν.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> Φυλάξτε δυνάμεις για το μάζεμα των πραγμάτων το βράδυ. Χρειαζόμαστε αυτοκίνητο για μεταφορά πραγμάτων...
> 
> 
> Σε αυτό μπορώ να βοηθήσω, αν μπορεί κάποιος να με ενημερώσει 1-2 ώρες πρήν.


η εκθεση κλεινει στις 9, τοτε θα αρχισουν και τα μαζεματα

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> Φυλάξτε δυνάμεις για το μάζεμα των πραγμάτων το βράδυ. Χρειαζόμαστε αυτοκίνητο για μεταφορά πραγμάτων...
> 
> 
> Σε αυτό μπορώ να βοηθήσω, αν μπορεί κάποιος να με ενημερώσει 1-2 ώρες πρήν.


ενημερώνουμε 1-2 ώρες πριν ... για περάστε όσοι έχουν κέφι !!

----------


## B52

To τραπεζακι μου μην το αφησετε εκει ....  ::

----------


## Neuro

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για μια πολύ πετυχημένη παρουσία του AWMN στη dte. Δε πιστεύω να είναι πολύ εκείνοι που ήρθανε στην έκθεση και δε πέρασαν απο το περίπτερο του AWMN. Και όταν λέω όλους το εννοώ, όχι μόνο όσους βοήθησαν στην έκθεση αλλά κάθε έναν από τις κουκκίδες στο χάρτη του wind και μερικούς ακόμα που δεν είναι πλέων μαζί μας ή συνδεδεμένοι. Δεν είναι μικρό πράγμα να απαντάς στην ερώτηση του επισκέπτη "τι θα βρω στο AWMN;", με την απάντηση "μερικές χιλιάδες ανθρώπους όπως δείχνει το πανό εκείνο", στην ερώτηση "ποιος το έχει φτιάξει και ποιος πληρώνει για όλα αυτά;" με την απάντηση "όλοι αυτοί με την εθελοντική τους εργασία και λεφτά από την τσέπη τους". Η απορία και ο θαυμασμός στα μάτια τους ήταν όλα τα λεφτά. Όλοι έχουν προσφέρει κάτι, και όσο δουλεύουμε μονοιασμένοι και ενωμένοι μπορούμε να καταφέρουμε ακόμα περισσότερα. Αφήστε τα hall of shame, τις διχόνοιες, τις μικρότητες, τα καρφώματα, τα παράπονα και τους κομπασμούς και δείτε τα προβλήματα που έχουμε με καλή διάθεση και κατανόηση. Κανένας μας δεν είναι τέλειος και όλοι που και που θα κάνουμε και την μαλακία μας. Νέοι άνθρωποι θα έρθουν στην κοινότητα και το δίκτυο μας, λόγο της παρουσία μας στην έκθεση. Ας τους υποδεχτούμε σωστά. Μπορούμε ακόμα καλύτερα όταν δουλεύουμε μαζί, η έκθεση αυτό δείχνει.

----------


## panxan

Πάντως την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα, είχαμε περισσότερο κόσμο στο περίπτερό μας από την Microsoft και τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## acoul

> Πάντως την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα, είχαμε περισσότερο κόσμο στο περίπτερό μας από την Microsoft και τον ΟΤΕ.


ας ενημερώσει κάποιος σχετικά και τους μετόχους των δύο παραπάνω εταιριών !! όλα τα λεφτά ήταν η βόλτα του Linux πιγκουίνου, κόρη του προέδρου του Hellug από το περίπτερο της Microsoft όπου και τους μοίρασε με χαμόγελο Linux CDs τα οποία και παρέλαβαν με μια σχετική αμηχανία και είπαν και ευχαριστώ !!

neuro +++

----------


## panxan

> ... τους μοίρασε με χαμόγελο Linux CDs τα οποία και παρέλαβαν με μια σχετική αμηχανία και είπαν και ευχαριστώ !!


Άσε γιατί και 'μείς είχαμε μπλοκάκι της Microsoft για σημειώσεις και φυσικά ήταν καλοδεχούμενο  ::  
*Ανταλλαγή τεχνογνωσίας*

----------


## Neuro

> όλα τα λεφτά ήταν η βόλτα του Linux πιγκουίνου, κόρη του προέδρου του Hellug από το περίπτερο της Microsoft όπου και τους μοίρασε με χαμόγελο Linux CDs τα οποία και παρέλαβαν με μια σχετική αμηχανία και είπαν και ευχαριστώ !!


Χαχαχα, αυτό θα ήθελα να το δω. Άραγε το τράβηξε κανένας σε video;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## diabibas

Εγώ βρέθηκα με έναν φίλο την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα στην έκθεση.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ξενέρωσα αρκετά σε σχέση με αυτό που περίμενα να δω (μιλάω για το σύνολο της έκθεσης και όχι για το AWMN περίπτερο).
Τα περισσότερα περίπτερα έκαναν ΑΓΓΑΡΕΙΑ, οι εκθέτες κάθονταν πίσω στα τραπεζάκια και δε κουνιόντουσαν ούτε με γερανό.
Έντονη παρουσία είχαν ο ΟΤΕ, και η LG (για ευνόητους "μαυροντυμένους" λόγους  ::   ::  )
Δεύτερη η Microsoft και η HTC.

Το περίπτερο του AWMN είχε τη γνωστή ακαταστασία των ανθρώπων των θετικών επιστημών, με το τασάκι με τα τσιγάρα εμφανές (ευτυχώς ξεχαρμάνιασα) αλλά είχε και κάτι άλλο που δεν υπήρχε στα άλλα περίπτερα... ΕΝΘΟΥΣΙΑΣΜΟ.
Κανείς ΔΕΝ κάθοταν και ενημέρωναν τον κόσμο, η γλώσσα έτρεχε με χίλια.

Χάρηκα που σας είδα από κοντά παιδιά!

----------


## marius

> Κανείς ΔΕΝ κάθοταν και ενημέρωναν τον κόσμο, η γλώσσα έτρεχε με χίλια.


Ειδικά ο Neuro

Επισκέφτηκα και εγω το περίπτερο μας την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα και σήμερα το πρωί.
Και τις δυο φορές είχε κόσμο.
*Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους.*

----------


## fon_hussan

Σήμερα που έκατσα τον περισσότερο χρόνο μου έκανε εντύπωση το εξής φαινόμενο.

Η είμασταν εμείς και εμείς στο περίπτερο (το πολύ 6 με 7 άτομα), ή από το πουθενά εμφανίζονταν 'πακέτα των 15/20/25 ατόμων' απότομα στο περίπτερο μας κοιτάζοντας & ρωτώντας, και χάναμε την μπάλα κυριολεκτικά...!  ::  

¨Αντε πάμε για άλλα, όπως έλεγε και ο Βλάσσης (Μπονάτσος)....  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εμένα ρε γαμώτο με βάρεσε πυρετός το Σάββατο το πρωί και ήμουν κομμάτια  ::  Κατά τα άλλα την Παρασκευή περάσαμε πολύ καλά και κάναμε και testing τον ath5k  ::

----------


## spirosco

Μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια που υποστηριξαν το περιπτερο και ειδικα σε ολους αυτους που ειχαν την υπομονη να εξηγουν στον κοσμο τι εστι αμδα  ::

----------


## commando

ομαδα ειναι αυτη?λολ!ευτυχως που σφιχτηκα να τα βγαλω μονος μου

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panxan
> 
> Πάντως την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα, είχαμε περισσότερο κόσμο στο περίπτερό μας από την Microsoft και τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> 
> ας ενημερώσει κάποιος σχετικά και τους μετόχους των δύο παραπάνω εταιριών !! όλα τα λεφτά ήταν η βόλτα του Linux πιγκουίνου, κόρη του προέδρου του Hellug από το περίπτερο της Microsoft όπου και τους μοίρασε με χαμόγελο Linux CDs τα οποία και παρέλαβαν με μια σχετική αμηχανία και είπαν και ευχαριστώ !!
> 
> neuro +++


δεν ειχαν slack *.-*  ::

----------


## badge

Προσωπικά στεναχωρέθηκα με δύο διαλόγους που είχα.... Και στους δύο γύρισα επιδεικτικά την πλάτη. Και αυτό όχι για τίποτε άλλο, απλά το υφάκι ήταν επιεικώς απαράδεκτο και με οδήγησε στο να τραβήξω γείωση με Κάιρο.



```
- Μου είπαν ότι αν δεν έχω DSL δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ.
- Λάθος σας έχουν πληροφορήσει. Τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής ...
- Μα καλά ψέμματα μου είπαν; Πρέπει να έχω DSL για να τη μοιράσω.
- ..............
```



```
- Καλά τι πράγματα είναι αυτά; Στη Νέα Ιωνία πότε θα φτιάξετε κάτι;
- Ορίστε; Κύριε στη Νέα Ιωνία είναι το NodeID υπ' αριθμόν 1.
- Δε θα έρθετε να μου στήσετε κάτι; Δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ πουθενά.
- Τι NodeID έχετε και που βρίσκεστε;
- Εεεε, δε ξέρω...
- ...............
```

Επίσης στην επόμενη DTE υπόσχομαι να τυπώσω μαύρο μπλουζάκι που θα γράφει επάνω :


```
Παρόχους IDERNET θα βρείτε στα περίπτερα Α13, Α19, Β2, Β5, Β6 και C4
```

Κατά τα άλλα ισχύει όπως και παντού ο νόμος της αξιοκρατίας. Τι κι αν κάθησα και τις 4 μέρες, τι κι αν ενημέρωσα τόσο κόσμο και απάντησα σε ένα σωρό ερωτήσεις, τι κι αν έκανα επίδειξη της WiND και των δυνατοτήτων της, τι κι αν άνοιξα σελίδες μαζί με τους επισκέπτες για services demos......... την παράσταση έκλεψαν ο Neuro και ο kabaiver. Γιατί είναι πιο νέοι, πιο ωραίοι, το αίμα βράζει και η εμπειρία και η μαγκιά πάντα κάνει μπαμ από μακριά. Και οι δύο επισκίασαν τόσο εμένα όσο και τον acoul  ::  

Γαι μένα προσωπικά όλη η ικανοποίηση ήταν όταν πέταγα την ατάκα _"είμαστε μη κυβερνητικός μη κερδοσκοπικός σύλλογος που ό,τι κάνουμε το κάνουμε για τη σημαία και μόνο"_ και διάβαζα το θαυμασμό στα μάτια των συνομιλητών μου. Υπήρξαν και κόσμος που με κοίταζε λες και ήμουν από άλλο πλανήτη. Στιγμή δε με ένοιαξε. Μου αρκούσαν τα βλέμματα των πρώτων... τίποτε άλλο.

Να είστε καλά μάγκες... άντε και του χρόνου με ακόμα μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή και ομαδικότητα. Αφήστε τα hall of fame and shame και κουραφέξαλα, σταματήστε τους διαλόγους στυλ _"Την έχω πιο μεγάλη και σας τη βγάζω και φωτογραφία για να σας τη δείξω"_ (την όρεξη για δουλειά εννοώ) και πάμε για άλλα.

ΥΓ. Συγνώμη για το downtime του teletes.awmn, αλλά αν κάποιος μου έκανε ένα nudge στο περίπτερο ή στο κινητό μου, θα το είχα σηκώσει. Είναι ξανά up and running, και ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση  ::

----------


## kabaiver

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> όλα τα λεφτά ήταν η βόλτα του Linux πιγκουίνου, κόρη του προέδρου του Hellug από το περίπτερο της Microsoft όπου και τους μοίρασε με χαμόγελο Linux CDs τα οποία και παρέλαβαν με μια σχετική αμηχανία και είπαν και ευχαριστώ !!
> 
> 
> Χαχαχα, αυτό θα ήθελα να το δω. Άραγε το τράβηξε κανένας σε video;


Άσε, ήμουν μπροστά όταν ήρθε η φλασιά της Άννας να πάει να τους τα μοιράσει. Δεν τη σταμάταγε κανείς (και γιατί άλλωστε :: .
Τώρα για βιντεάκι δε νομίζω να ήταν κάποιος τόσο γρήγορος και να την πρόλαβε. Μέχρι να καταλάβουμε πως το εννοούσε, είχε φθάσει ήδη στο περίπτερο της Microsoft.

----------


## panxan

> ... την παράσταση έκλεψαν ο Neuro και ο kabaiver. Γιατί είναι πιο νέοι, πιο ωραίοι, το αίμα βράζει


@Badge
Νίκο. Μην στεναχωριέσαι.
Ρώτησαν και για 'σένα αλλά δεν ήθελα να σε διακόψω από την σοβαρή δουλειά που έκανες.
Αλήθεια... το υπόλοιπο από το μπλοκάκι το μάζεψες?  ::

----------


## JB172

Το μεγάλο το γέλιο το έριξα, όταν σε κάποιον που του έκανα ενημέρωση περί AWMN και δείχνοντάς του τον χάρτη με την πλειάδα των κόμβων, από την έκπληξή του,
του έπεσε από τα χέρια μία σακούλα που κρατούσε.
Με ρώτησε: "Καλά, που βρίσκονται όλοι αυτοί?"
Απάντηση: "Ζουν ανάμεσά μας!!!"  ::  

Το τυράκι του internet πάντως, 9 στους 10 το είχαν στο στόμα.
"Den exei internet kardia mou!" Μόνο καλοπροαίρετους proxyούχους  :: 

Αντε, καλά να είμαστε. Και του χρόνου.

----------


## socrates

Φυσιολογικό είναι να σου λένε για Internet αφού για τους 9/10 η λέξη *δίκτυο* σημαίνει *internet* (τόσες διαφημίσεις έχουν/έχουμε φάει).

Ο πολύς κόσμος δεν μπορεί να διανοηθεί αυτό που έχουμε καταφέρει, το πως η γνώση μεταφέρεται από τον έναν στον άλλο και το πως από παθητικοί χρήστες μπορούν να μετατραπούν σε χρήστες που δημιουργούν και αναπτύσσουν και αυτοί με την σειρά τους.

Εγώ πάντως χρησιμοποιούσα το παράδειγμα του αερομοντελισμού. Από την μία μπορoύμε να πάρουμε ένα έτοιμο ελικοπτεράκι και πατώντας διάφορα κουμπάκια να πετάει σχεδόν αυτόματα. Από την άλλη μπορούμε να πάρουμε ένα ένα τα κομμάτια, να τα συναρμολογήσουμε, και να καταφέρουμε να το κάνουμε να πετάει διαβάζοντας manual χειρισμού και μιλώντας με άλλους γνώστες του αθλήματος. Η αίσθηση που σου δίνει η δεύτερη περίπτωση είναι τελείως διαφορετική.

Το awmn είναι hobby. Αν *δεν* έχεις διάθεση, χρόνο καλύτερα πήγαινε στις έτοιμες internet λύσεις. Αλλά αν θελεις να μπεις σε μια ομάδα με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα που χαίρονται για αυτό που κάνουν και το απολαμβάνουν είσαι στο σωστό μέρος και θα έχεις την ευκαιρία να μάθεις πράγματα μέσω πρακτικής που δεν θα είχες σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση. Στην τελική γίνεσαι μέρος του όλου συνόλου και χαίρεσαι για την ανάπτυξή του.

----------


## zabounis

Photos & Video από την dte-2007

ftp://ftp.zabounis.awmn/pub/photos_awmn-4790/dte-2007

----------


## KYROS

Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους οργάνωσαν, και βοήθησαν στην συμμετοχή του AWMN στην έκθεση.
Ήταν πολύ καλή η παρουσίαση, με περιθώρια βελτίωσης.

----------


## fon_hussan

Παρεπιπτόντως είχα και εγώ ένα σχετικό διάλογο ο οποίος μου έκανε τρομερή ετνύπωση (για να ανταπεξέλθω μετά το έκανα σαν ανέκδοτο και το έλεγα μεταξύ μας στο περίπτερο):




> - Καλησπέρα σας.
> - Καλησπέρα εσείς τί πουλάτε;
> - Δεν πουλάμε κάτι είμαστε χρήστες από το ΑΜΔΑ, ένα μη κερδοσκοπικό, ελέυθερο, ανοιχτό δίκτυο με συνδέσεις μεταξύ χρηστών. ....(μπλα μπλα μπλα)
> - Δηλαδή τί πουλάτε;
> - Σας είπα δεν πουλάμε κάτι. Και στα εκθέματα/βιτρίνες διπλα σας βλέπετε εξοπλισμό που χρησιμοποιούμε για το χόμπυ μας.
> - Ε δεν πουλάτε κάτί;
> - ¨Οχι κύριε..
> - Ε α στο δια... πάω δίπλα....!


Το έβγαλα από μέσα μου και ηρέμησα...  ::

----------


## enaon

Εμένα μου άρεσε εκείνος ο κύριος που εξηγούσε στον Αλέξανδρο πώς θα φτιάξουμε ιστούς πυραμιδοειδής, ώστε να χρησιμοποιούμε την συμπαντική ενέργεια για να τροφοδοτούμε τα συστήματά μας.

Από ότι κατάλαβα, μετά από 30-40 λεπτά κουβέντας είχαν μερικά προβλήματα, όπως πώς θα κόψουν το plexiglass γιατί είναι σκληρό, και τι θα κάνουνε μετά το 2012 που θα καταστραφεί το σύμπαν, αλλά γενικά ένα συμπαντικά τροφοδοτούμενο Ozo-wrt είναι μάλλον στα σκαριά τώρα που μιλάμε  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Εμένα μου άρεσε εκείνος ο κύριος που εξηγούσε στον Αλέξανδρο πώς θα φτιάξουμε ιστούς πυραμιδοειδής, ώστε να χρησιμοποιούμε την συμπαντική ενέργεια για να τροφοδοτούμε τα συστήματά μας.
> 
> Από ότι κατάλαβα, μετά από 30-40 λεπτά κουβέντας είχαν μερικά προβλήματα, όπως πώς θα κόψουν το plexiglass γιατί είναι σκληρό, και τι θα κάνουνε μετά το 2012 που θα καταστραφεί το σύμπαν, αλλά γενικά ένα συμπαντικά τροφοδοτούμενο Ozo-wrt είναι μάλλον στα σκαριά τώρα που μιλάμε


και ομως http://www.ossblog.it/post/692/solar-de ... l-gnulinux  ::

----------


## ice

Παιδες δεν βλεπω πολυ φωτογραφικο υλικο φετος . Για ανεβαστε και τιποτις

----------


## acoul

> Παιδες δεν βλεπω πολυ φωτογραφικο υλικο φετος . Για ανεβαστε και τιποτις


your wish ... AWMN only ...

----------


## acoul

τι έπιασε η κάμερα του παπαράτσι - απολογισμός ...

στο παρακάτω κλιπ ο nikpanGR διώχνει στην κυριολεξία πελάτες του δικτύου μας όταν τους ξεκαθαρίζει ότι ΔΕΝ παρέχουμε Internet. με το που το ακούν οι “πελάτες” εξαφανίζονται στο λεπτό !! ... δώστε προσοχή στα φρύδια !!

http://gallery.dat.awmn/main.php?g2_itemId=620 (AWMN only)

----------


## badge

Και ένα μικρό κουιζ... στο τέλος αυτού του clip, πόσες φορές ακούγομαι να λέω _"Δεν είμαστε πάροχος Internet;"_

http://gallery.dat.awmn/main.php?g2_itemId=596

(Η σωστή απάντηση είναι : τέσσερεις)

----------


## acoul

νομίζω ότι ο kabaiver πρέπει να μας κάνει ένα workshop για το ... ψηστήρι !! δηλώνω από τώρα συμμετοχή !!

http://gallery.dat.awmn/main.php?g2_itemId=623 (AWMN only)

----------


## nikpanGR

> Και ένα μικρό κουιζ... στο τέλος αυτού του clip, πόσες φορές ακούγομαι να λέω _"Δεν είμαστε πάροχος Internet;"_
> 
> http://gallery.dat.awmn/main.php?g2_itemId=596
> 
> (Η σωστή απάντηση είναι : τέσσερεις)


τελικά είμαστε η όχι ποιός θα μου πεί?  ::

----------


## xrg

> τελικά είμαστε η όχι ποιός θα μου πεί?


Δεν είμαστε, βρε _Ιάσωνα_..

----------


## badge

> Δεν είμαστε, βρε Ιάσωνα..


Ελπιδοφόρος είπαμε...  ::

----------


## kabaiver

> νομίζω ότι ο kabaiver πρέπει να μας κάνει ένα workshop για το ... ψηστήρι !! δηλώνω από τώρα συμμετοχή !!
> 
> http://gallery.dat.awmn/main.php?g2_itemId=623 (AWMN only)


Πω πω! Ούτε που τις θυμάμαι αυτές... Μετά από την επίσκεψη της κοπελιάς με τα μπλε μάτια από το περίπτερο του ΟΤΕ έκανα delete από το μυαλό μου οτιδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## vmanolis

Ρε παιδιά, πως "σώζονται" αυτά τα βιντεοκλίπ;  ::  
Εννοώ να τα αντιγράψεις στον υπολογιστή και να τα βλέπεις εκτός δικτύου.  ::  
Υπάρχουν σε κάποιον FTP server ;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Δηλαδή κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται να "τα σώσει" στον υπολογιστή του σαν αρχείο, ή κανείς δεν ξέρει να απαντήσει;  ::

----------


## papako

Ψάξε στο google για youtube down loaders ή streaming recording software.
Ένα από τα καλύτερα προγράμματα είναι το wmrecorder
http://www.wmrecorder.com/

----------


## nikpanGR

`flv convertor,utube download videos,`sto google και εχεις την απάντηση σου

----------


## badge

Ακολουθώντας την τακτική του να τα κάνεις όλα μέσα από τον browser, και ως λάτρης του Mozilla, να προτείνω :

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006

Video Download Helper... αρχίζει να γυρίζει όταν είναι έτοιμο να κάνει τη δουλειά του  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά μόνο το αυτομαστίγωμα μας λείπει.  ::   ::  
Εμείς οι ίδιοι βγάλαμε τα βίντεο και τις φωτό και εμείς οι ίδιοι αναγκάζουμε "τους δικούς μας" να καταφεύγουν σε λύσεις τύπου VideoDownloader.  ::  
Αν είναι δυνατόν!!! Έλεος.  ::

----------


## yorgos

> Τελικά μόνο το αυτομαστίγωμα μας λείπει.   
> Εμείς οι ίδιοι βγάλαμε τα βίντεο και τις φωτό και εμείς οι ίδιοι αναγκάζουμε "τους δικούς μας" να καταφεύγουν σε λύσεις τύπου VideoDownloader.  
> Αν είναι δυνατόν!!! Έλεος.



Όπως είχε πει κάποτε ένας φίλος του πατέρα μου πολύ αξιόλογος άνθρωπος, ο Κυρ. Σπύρος(Θεός σχωρέστον)
(απόσπασμα από μακροσκελής συζήτηση)
-Κυρ.Σπύρο, πια είναι η άποψή σας για τους (τωρινούς) μορφωμένους του πανεπιστημίου?
- Αυτοί παιδί μου, δεν είναι "μορφωμένοι", είναι "παραμορφωμένοι"!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

QUIZ:



βρείτε τον manager (και τον παπαράτσι) στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία ... !!

----------


## yorgos

Αμα το βρω, κερδίζω μια καραμέλα?  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αμα το βρω, κερδίζω μια καραμέλα?


ένα OpenWRT OS με routing που δουλεύει !!  ::

----------


## yorgos

Ωραία, 
manager = socrates
paparazzi = acoul

 :: 

θα το χρειαστώ όταν βγει και το τρίτο λινκ  ::

----------


## acoul

> Τελικά μόνο το αυτομαστίγωμα μας λείπει.   
> Εμείς οι ίδιοι βγάλαμε τα βίντεο και τις φωτό και εμείς οι ίδιοι αναγκάζουμε "τους δικούς μας" να καταφεύγουν σε λύσεις τύπου VideoDownloader.  
> Αν είναι δυνατόν!!! Έλεος.


σήμερα βρήκα λίγο χρόνο και ασχολήθηκα με το gallery2. προστέθηκε κουμπάκι download στα video. υπομονή, επιμονή και ο καλός ο τρόπος βασικά συστατικά για θετικό αποτέλεσμα !!

----------


## fengi1

"Σας περιμένουμε στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Expo Athens στην Ανθούσα από την Παρασκευή *7 έως και την Κυριακή 9 Νοεμβρίου 2008*, από τις 11:00 έως τις 21:00."
ρε ποτε περασε ενας χρονος  ::

----------


## acoul

> "... ρε ποτε περασε ενας χρονος


κάθε πέρσι και καλύτερα  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> "... ρε ποτε περασε ενας χρονος 
> 
> 
> κάθε πέρσι και καλύτερα


Εδω πάνε να κλείσουν τα νοσοκομεία και τα ιδρύματα προς όφελος μερικών ιδιωτικών Λακηδων που τα κάνουν και αλεκατριδες μετά στα χρηματιστήρια.... η DTE μας μάρανε... 


Ρε δεν ανοίγετε το STAR καλύτερα πορά το forum.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> ...


viewtopic.php?p=532911#p532911
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=532911#p532911

----------

